# Mirkwood hunting party?



## reem (Jan 27, 2003)

There is this part in the Hobbit when the dwarves and Bilbo enter Mirkwood and they hear the horns of (presumably) a hunting party blowing....my question is 
so can any one enlighten me??
and one more thing....excuse this question, i know it might sound very stupid but i can't for the life of me remember--is Mirkwood where Galadriel lives?
reem


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 27, 2003)

I cannot remember this hunting party, but I do remember which Elves lived in Mirkwood. Galadriel lived and protected Lothlorien, a wood about the size of Fangorn, and one fifth in size compared to Mirkwood.
The Northern Part of Mirkwood was Wood-Elves realm, ruled by King Thranduil (Legolas' dad). In the South, Sauron had built a hide-out at the mountain Dol Goldur, to confuse the White Counsil and give the appearance of being rather weak by fleeing from their attack (during the time of the event in the Hobbit), while in fact he was building up his strength in Mordor.
Dol Goldur was later destroyed by the combined efforts of Galadriel and Thranduil, if I remember correctly, after the destruction of the Ring.
Don't you have a copy of LOTR? It must have a map which should make it quite clear to you.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 27, 2003)

> The Hobbit, Flies and Spiders;
> They were still standing over him, cursing their ill luck, and Bombur's clumsiness, and lamenting the loss of the boat, which made it impossible to go back and look for the hart, when they became aware of the dim blowing of horns in the wood and the sound of dogs baying far off. Then they all fell silent; and as they sat it seemed they could hear the noise of a great hunt going by to the north of the path, though they saw no sign of it.



It appears that someone was hunting the white deer that were roaming near that place. It could have been the Wood Elves, or even some Beornings.


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 27, 2003)

Ah, that's why I couldn't remember it. It wasn't when they _entered_ Mirkwood, but after they crossed the enchanted stream. Thanks for clearing that up for me Master Took.


----------



## Lasgalen (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pippin_Took _
> *It appears that someone was hunting the white deer that were roaming near that place. It could have been the Wood Elves, or even some Beornings. *



Could it have been Men? Did men ever hunt in Mirkwood?

-Lasgalen


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 28, 2003)

I guess it must have been the Wood-Elves. I just remembered, Beornings were descendants from Beorn, in which case I highly doubt that they were hunting Mirkwood during the time of the Hobbit. At the Council of Elrond, it is clearly stated by one of the Dwarves that the Beornings are guarding the roads between the Misty Mountains and the Erebor. So it is not unlikely they were hunting in Mrikwood by _then_.


----------



## Eriol (Jan 28, 2003)

It might be the Elves. Still, I have a feeling that they would not organize a hunting party with horns and such. (Don't ask me why, it just doesn't fit my image of the secretive Wood Elves).

It could be men, though. There were woodmen in Mirkwood. Gollum feed on their babies. And after the War of the Ring they got a sizeable chunk of the forest (after the division made by Thranduil and Celeborn).

I don't know.


----------



## ltas (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pippin_Took _
> *It appears that someone was hunting the white deer that were roaming near that place. It could have been the Wood Elves, or even some Beornings. *


Umm... I'm not too sure about Beornings... I have this vague memory of it being stated somewhere in ''The Hobbit'' that Beorn loves the animals too much to hunt or kill any of them. (Remember how much his horses meant to him... and the food he served to Dwarves was mainly cream, honey, bread and fruit too - no meat)


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eriol _
> *It could be men, though. There were woodmen in Mirkwood. Gollum feed on their babies. And after the War of the Ring they got a sizeable chunk of the forest (after the division made by Thranduil and Celeborn).*



Yes, _after_ the War of the Ring. This was some time before. Also, at the time of The Hobbit, Mirkwood was inhabited by the Necromancer, and Men were afraid to enter it. The woodmen were far to the south of where they encountered the hunting party. The only people near were the Wood-Elves. I think it is quite safe to say that the hunt was of the Wood-Elves.

On a side-note has anyone noticed the similarity between the hunt and certain passages in _Mort d'Arthur_?


----------



## reem (Jan 29, 2003)

*EURIKA!!..is that how you spell it??*

well everyone, after some more reading i have found final enlightenment in the pages of the Hobbit. it turned out that the hunting party were indeed the Wood Elves. so thanks for the participation much appreciated
reem


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by reem _
> *EURIKA!!..is that how you spell it??*



I thought it should be 'Eureka', which is greek for:"I need a towel!" Considering the fact that it was said by a man who just jumped out of his bath.


----------



## ltas (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DGoeij _
> *I thought it should be 'Eureka', which is greek for:"I need a towel!"*




Mort d'Arthur? Sounds interesting?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 30, 2003)

"Le Mort d'Arthur", "The Death of Arthur" by Thomas Malory. King Arthur in English.


----------



## reem (Jan 30, 2003)

hehehe!! you're kidding right? it really means "i need a towel"??!!
i sure won't be saying that any more!! 
reem


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by reem _
> *hehehe!! you're kidding right? it really means "i need a towel"??!!
> i sure won't be saying that any more!!
> reem *



No, it means something like 'I've got it!' still in greek though. It was said by a man named Archimedes, who was came up with the solution for a problem considering mass and volume (which had to be solved, since the local king would otherwise chop his head off), when he saw the waterlevel in his bathtub rise, as soon as he stepped into it. Hence the: 'I need a towel.'


----------



## ltas (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flame of Udûn _
> *"Le Mort d'Arthur", "The Death of Arthur" by Thomas Malory. King Arthur in English. *


I see. Thanks, Flame.


----------



## reem (Feb 2, 2003)

the greeks are funny people aren't they? i like
anyway, i think that's it for this thread. 
thanks everyone  good job!
reem


----------

